# WILD CAMPING @ FOWEY?



## 100302 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of any wild camping spots anywhere near Fowey?


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

try http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

not a wild camping spot but http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1054 is a lovely site in Bodinnick just across the river and if you were a subscriber would even get a discounted stay there


----------

